# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Huawei Ascend Y560-L01 is officially tested

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Great news for all Smart-Clip2 users! 
You're the first and only to enjoy our new solution for some popular Huawei smartphones.*    World's exclusive *Direct unlock / Read unlock codes / IMEI repair* 
for new Huawei  smartphones based on *MSM8909* processor:  *♦ Huawei Ascend Y560-L01
♦ Huawei Y5* 
These smartphones are supposed to be unlocked via the *DBAdapter Reserved Interface* of *Qcom* tab. 
Please follow the instructions from the corresponding manual الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Do not forget to update your Box / Dongle and use 1.13.03 version of the software!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## paloo

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## emadgsm2016

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## SHERIFONLINE

شكرا

----------


## abdelhamid01

thnks

----------


## REDOUANESDJJA

merci mon ami

----------


## la7bab

thinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks

----------

